# Changing Receiver Names In iPad & iPhone Apps



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I recently swapped my HR34 in my mancave with my HR22 in the living room and updated both location names via the Whole-Home menu on each receiver. I also updated the room location on DIRECTV.com.

For some reason the iPad & iPhone apps still show the HR34 being in the mancave and the HR22 in the living room. Does it take some time for the apps to update the location? Or is there a manual process to change the location(s)?

Thanks.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Try this
On an iPad:
Go to settings (looks like a gear in the upper right corner)
you will see a screen with your receivers listed
click (touch) the Blue Arrow buttons to revalidate the receivers, do this on each receiver that you have


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

On an iPhone, it works the same way

More (... at he bottom)
Receivers
Blue Arrow each


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe this has to do with the "issue" that DirecTV is having of user not being able to log in and the apps not updating....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I believe this has to do with the "issue" that DirecTV is having of user not being able to log in and the apps not updating....


+1


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

So, net, net, a bit of patience while the server stuff gets straightened out. You are not alone!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So, net, net, a bit of patience while the server stuff gets straightened out. You are not alone!
def not alone....lol


----------

